# Neuer Monitor muss her - 3 Monitore oder lieber einen Ultrawidescreen curved?



## kaineanung (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

mein 23" Monitor hat schon seit Wochen, wenn nicht gar Monaten, Streifen im Display die ich nichtm ehr wegbekomme. Da der Monitor schon alt ist, ist es sowieso an der Zeit endlich mal was neues anzuschaffen.

Was ich alles an einem PC mache ist: alles wozu ich gerade Lust habe.
Hauptsächlich programmieren, spielen und auch mal den einen oder anderen Film/Serie anschauen wenn der Fernseher besetzt ist.
FSX FlugSim ist auch ein Thema bei mir.

Jetzt die Frage:
was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, eher 3 halbwegs gute Monitore oder doch lieber ein Ultrawidescreen-Monitor?
Zum Arbeiten ist sicherlich die 3-Monitor-Lösung zu bevorzugen da ich auf jeden einzelnen ein Programm in Vollbildmodus laufen lassen könnte (PHP-Programmierung auf dem mittleren, Broweser auf einem der seitlichen in Vollbild als Beispiel). Zum spielen stören aber die Kanten und das Gesamtbild und das Gesamtgefühl dabei wäre beim Ultrawidescreen sicherlich besser. Dazu tendiere ich auch eher erstmal.

Ich habe momentan einen i7 920 und eine Nvidia GTX 570. Gegen Ende vom Jahr wird ein neuer PC zusammengestellt mit Pascal-GraKa (mindestens 1060er, wahrscheinlich 1070er aber vielleicht auch doch die 1080er)
Natürlich möchte ich für die Zukunft gerüstet sein, daher sollte die Auflösung auch in 5 Jahren noch nativ darstellbar sein.
Ich kenne mich leidern icht so genau aus in der Display-Technologie und daher weiß ich nicht genau was es auf sich hat mit G-Sync, Freesync und der Gleichen. Was ist wichtig und was sollte der Monitor mindestens haben.

Meine Hauptfrage ist nun 3 16:9 FullHD-Monitore oder ein 27" oder gar 32" Ultrawidescreen Curved?

Und wenn eines von beiden, welche Modelle würdet ihr mir da dann empfehlen?

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für eure Mühe!


----------



## HisN (18. Mai 2016)

Budget?

Ich würde einen 40" UHD-Monitor empfehlen. Philips BDM 4065UC
Kann man, wenn man drauf steht, auch Pixelgenau mit 3840x1648 betreiben (das ist 21:9 Ultrawide, falls es nicht sofort auffällt). Da hat man einen für alles.
Ultrawide, Office, Programmieren. Es passen drei Browserfenster oder Office-Seiten lesbar nebeneinander.


----------



## acer86 (18. Mai 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Budget?
> 
> Ich würde einen 40" UHD-Monitor empfehlen. Philips BDM 4065UC
> Kann man, wenn man drauf steht, auch Pixelgenau mit 3840x1648 betreiben (das ist 21:9 Ultrawide, falls es nicht sofort auffällt). Da hat man einen für alles.
> Ultrawide, Office, Programmieren. Es passen drei Browserfenster oder Office-Seiten lesbar nebeneinander.



Sehe ich auch so wie HisN allerdings ist der Nachfolger der BDM4350UC die besser Wahl, noch etwas mehr Bildfläche, IPS, und momentan nur etwa 20-30€ teurer.


----------



## kaineanung (19. Mai 2016)

Boah, 40" bei einem Sitzabstand von gerade mal max. 50 cm? Ist das nicht ein wenig zu groß?
Ich hätte eventuell ein 32" bevorzugt. 
Was gibt es da an max. Auflösung? Mein Budget ist ca. 700 EUR und da habe ich den gefunden in einigen 'Bestenlisten' ziemlich weit oben: 

Dell UltraSharp U3415W

Ist ein 34" Monitor.
Das Problem: ich weiß nicht was der mit sich bringt bzw. vor allem das was nicht (und das eventuell wichtig ist)?

Meine Graka ist eine GF570GTX. Packt die das in der 'Übergangszeit' bis ich mir eine neue hole gegen Ende vom Jahr?
Wie sehen die Spiele in niedrigerer Auflösung als der Nativen auf dem Monitor aus?


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2016)

Matschig, es sei denn Du lässt sie Pixelgenau laufen, dann sehen sie wahrscheinlich genau so aus wie auf Deinem jetzigen Monitor, nur mit schwarz außenrum. Aber das scheint für viele keine Option zu sein.

Hat die 570er schon ein DP-Ausgang? Ansonsten kannste das eigentlich mit den hohen Auflösungen vergessen. Und drei Monitore kann sie auch nicht.

Du klemmst 50cm vor der Glotze? Lehn Dich doch mal entspannt zurück^^ 
Bei 80cm geht es wundervoll mit dem 40".


----------



## kaineanung (19. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich arbeite dann ist nichts mit zurücklehnen. Wenn ich spiele eigentlich auch nicht... also sind es nicht mehr als 50 cm. Vielleicht 60 cm... aber auch wenn es 80 cm wären: ist das bei 40" nicht viel zu nah?
Also ich tendiere eher zu so einem 34er... und was hälst du von dem Dell UltraSharp U3415W?

Laut Asus hat meine ASUS ENGTX570 DC II folgende Anschlüsse:
1x DP
1x HDMI
2x DVI


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2016)

kaineanung schrieb:


> ... aber auch wenn es 80 cm wären: ist das bei 40" nicht viel zu nah?



DAS muss wohl jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. Falls Du ne 40" Glotze hast, könntest Du es ja für Dich ausprobieren. Ich glaub im 40" Sammler hier und im Luxx gab es bisher nur einen, der gesagt hat "zu groß für mich" .. wenn überhaupt.

Ich gehe ja auch ins Kino weil die Leinwand groß ist und bleibe nicht daheim auf der Couch mit meiner Mini-Glotze. Bildschirme können gar nicht groß genug sein (persönliche Meinung)


Hast Du nicht vorher irgendwas von drei Monitoren erzählt? Die sind noch DEUTLICH breiter als der 40", selbst wenn Du nur 23"er kaufen würdest.
Also manchmal hab ich das Gefühl dass ihr euch nicht so ganz klarmacht was ihr da anschaffen wollt^^



kaineanung schrieb:


> Laut Asus hat meine ASUS ENGTX570 DC II folgende Anschlüsse:
> 1x DP
> 1x HDMI
> 2x DVI



Na dann, wenn sie DP1.2 hat, dann schafft sie auch die hohe Auflösung von dem Ding.
Und der Dell ist bestimmt kein schlechter Monitor.


----------



## kaineanung (19. Mai 2016)

@HisN

Mensch, jetzt bin ich noch unsicherer als vorher... 
Jetzt schwanke ich wieder hin und her, 40" oder doch nur 32"...

Die große Auflösung oder doch die 'normale'.
Oder am Ende doch lieber 3 Monitore a 24"?
Mist, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden... 

Vielleicht noch ein paar Entscheidungshilfen von einigen Leuten hier?


----------



## kaineanung (19. Mai 2016)

Ach ja, noch etwas ist mir aufgefallen:
Der Dell hat wohl kein GSync und kein FreeSync...
Ist das schlimm? Was macht das eigentlich genau und wozu ist es gut?


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2016)

Google, müssen wir nicht alles noch mal tippen.
z.b.
AMD FreeSync - FreeSync gegen G-Sync - GameStar

Ob Du das brauchst? Du hast die letzten 20 Jahre auch ohne überlebt. Ist ein nettes Feature, aber kein Must-Have (meine persönliche Meinung)


----------



## kaineanung (19. Mai 2016)

Meine momentan verwendete Grafikkarte hat ein Displayport 1.1.
Ich kann den Monitor dennoch benutzen, nur eben nicht mit 60 Hz sondern mit 30 bis eben eine neuere Graka angeschafft wird, richtig?
Und mit 30 Hz gibt es für das menschliche Auge ja auch keine Nachteile, habe ich das so richtig verstanden? Also keine Ruckler und der Gleichen?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2016)

Kommt drauf an.
Dem einen reichen 30Hz, aber für die meisten müssen es mindestens 60Hz sein.
30Hz ist schon ziemlich wenig, das macht schon auf dem Desktop keinen Spass.


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2016)

Schalte doch mal Deinen Monitor auf 30Hz. Dann siehste was passiert.
Ganz ohne uns.

Fragen die man sich selbst am besten beantwortet^^


----------



## kaineanung (19. Mai 2016)

@JoM79
Also vielleicht doch warten bis ich mir auch ein neuen PC leisten werden kann und mit meinen vertikalen Streifen auf meinem jetzigen Monitor so noch weiter leben/leiden?
Oder wenigstens warten bis die GF1070 released wird und dann Monitor + GraKa kaufen und den Rest dann eben später?
Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen wenn es eben jetzt nicht für alles reichen würde (neuer PC + neue GraKa + neuer Monitor)?


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2016)

<--- würde beim Monitor klotzen, der ist das wichtigste Gerät am Rechner (persönliche Meinung), alles andere kommt wenn Zeit und Geld da ist.


----------



## kaineanung (19. Mai 2016)

@HisN

Also doch wie bei mir urspünglich geplant:
Jetzt den 700 EUR teuren DELL kaufen und erst dann den Rest.
Dann habe ich aber das Problem mit den 30 Hz weil meine GraKa ja nur DP 1.1 hat.
Dann so schnell wie möglich die neue Pascal und dann kann der Rest nachkommen sobald es geht...

Wenn du das auch so machen würdest, dann werde ich das wohl auch so machen.
Muss jetzt doch nur noch entscheiden ob euren Philips oder den DELL.
Der Philips-Monitor ist kein curved wie ich das gesehen habe, richtig? Ist das nicht blöd wenn man schon so nah davor sitzt das der Monitor ein wenig um einen herum steht?


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2016)

Keinen Plan, hab noch nie vor einem Curved gesessen, um das zu beurteilen.
Aber auch wenn ich vor dem Tripple-Set sitze, und die beiden äußeren Monitore leicht zu mir drehe, dann ist das für mich kein Riesenunterschied zum gerade Zustand. Verstehe den Hype um Curved nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2016)

kaineanung schrieb:


> Ist das nicht blöd wenn man schon so nah davor sitzt das der Monitor ein wenig um einen herum steht?


Ich glaub du überschätzt den Radius ein wenig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaineanung (22. Mai 2016)

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke desto unentschlossener werde ich...

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich nun kaufen soll. Ein Monitor muss aber dringend her weil mein Monitor den Geist aufgibt, 4 vertikale Streifen mitten durch das Bild hat und am linken Rand Auflösungserscheinungen hat.
Das macht nicht nur kein Spaß sondern es ist auch nahezu unmöglich damit zu arbeiten....

Jetzt habe ich zudem auch noch einen Monitor gefunden der von den Daten echt gut ausschaut aber sehrteuer ist. Aber als B-Ware wieder in mein Budget passt:

Acer Predator X34BMiphz

Was haltet ihr davon? In der Beschreibung steht: technisch 100% ok, Verpackung leicht beschädigt und eventuell minimale Kratzer auf dem Standfuß. Zubehör alles dabei.
Kostenersparnis: ca. 300 EUR.

Der Dell Ultrasharp kostet neu 735 EUR, dieser Acer neu 1190 EUR und als B-Ware 880 EUR.
Der Acer hat aber GSync, 100 Hz und dann noch alles was der DELL auch bietet....

Oder soll ich mir doch lieber 3 24" Monitore in FullHD kaufen?
Da könnte ich ja auch NV 3D Dinges nutzen was bei den Ultrawide ja nicht möglich ist, oder?
Man o man, was soll ich nun machen?

Lösungsvorschläge? Entscheidungshlfen? Erfahrungsberichte? Ich hoffe auf das Forum hier....


----------



## HisN (22. Mai 2016)

Acer: Verarbeitungsqualität unter aller sau.
Der Monitor ist bestimmt nicht "umsonst" im Marketplace.


----------



## kaineanung (22. Mai 2016)

@HisN

Ist bei Alternate in der B-Ware-Sektion.
Transportschaden passiert ab und an.
Wenn die Technik nicht darunter leidet und es nur krazer sind würde doch dagegen nichts sprechen, oder?

Du würdest also den Dell UltraSharp Ultrawidescreen dem Acer C35B... bevorziehen?
Trotz fehlender GSync und höherer Frequenz?


----------



## kaineanung (22. Mai 2016)

Ich habe den Monitor auch auf eBay gefunden für ca. 900 EUR. Das ist zwar 150 EUR über meiner Schmerzgrenze, aber das Ding hat halt alles was der momentane Stand der Technik hergibt in diesem Segment...
Beim Dell mache ich mir halt sorgen weil ich hier im Forum von euch gelesen habe das 60 Hz doch wenig ist und andere die GSync-Technik lobpreisen bis zum Himmel..... was soll ich blos machen jetzt?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2016)

Welcher Monitor denn nun genau?
Einmal schreibst du X34 dann wieder C35.


----------



## kaineanung (22. Mai 2016)

@JoM79

Sorry, war ein Tippfehler. Natürlich meinte ich den X34..


----------



## kaineanung (23. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mich die letzten 2 Tage ein wenig mehr durchgelesen und bin noch skeptischer geworden.
Meine GTX570 packt einen 4k 21:9 auf gar keinen Fall. Die geplante 1070 gegen Ende des Jahres wird in den Spielen wahrscheinlich nur mit mittleren Details mehr als 30-40 FPS liefern bei anspruchsvolleren Spielen.
Ich bin einer der kauft auch nicht jedes Jahr die neuse Grafikkarte und eine SLI-Lösung will ich nicht da laut diversen USern in anderen Threads unter DX12 SLI gar nicht unterstützt wird (in einme Spiel bisher und das nur weil es die Spielefirma extra softwareseitig angepasst hat).

Da stellst sich mir die Frage: warum einen 4k Monitor für sehr teures Geld anschaffen wenn ein niedriger auflösenders Display, und dadurch auch um einiges günstiger, mir in Spielen mehr an Bildqualität und Freude bringt? Habe ich das alles so in Etwa richtig verstanden?

Da ich aber auf Wide Screen und gebogen und den Mist irgendwie stehe, dachte ich mich einen Gang zurückschalten und die 2560x1440-Auflösung anschaffen.

Gibt es dazu Pro & Contras? Habe ich irgendwas falsch verstanden? Irgendwas übersehen?

Ich habe einen, nach den Daten her meiner Meinung nach, guten Monitor ins Auge gefasst. AOC ist für mich aber eine Marke die ich nicht wirklich kenne, aber was meint ihr zu dem:

AOC C3583FQ, 35"

Hat die o.g. Auflösung, sehr gebogenes Display, 160 Hz, IPS-VA-Panel, Freesync (was mir ja nichts bringt da Nvidia-GraKa-Besitzer) usw.
Ist in meinem Budgetrahmen und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.
Nachteil: AOC kenne ich nicht und der Standfuß ist fest verbaut. Keine Höhenverstellung, kein VESA, Anschlüsse als auch Strom usw. befinden sich im Standfuß (was für komische Design-Entschlüsse....).

Was meint ihr zu meiner o.g. folgerung und dem nun ausgewählten Monitor?
Bitte getrennt betrachten denn wenn die Entscheidung zum geringer auflösenden Display halbwegs richtig war, vielleicht war sie ja nicht in der Wahl des Monitors.

Ich danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2016)

Der 4K-Bildschirm bringt Dir Freude und Bildqualität durch die Auflösung.
Es ist halt ein Unterschied ob Du ein Dreieck hast das 3x3x3 Pixel Kantenlänge hat, und Du die Textur darauf nur erraten kannst, oder ob ein Dreieck 12x12x12 Pixel groß ist, und die die Textur darauf wenigstens ansatzweise erkennen kannst^^

Das man gerne "FEATURES" mit Bildqualität verwechselt, das kann ich gut verstehen.
Und das man das Leistungsfressende 4xMSAA z.b. gerne mit Bildqualität gleichsetzt, obwohl man in 4K so hoch aufgelöste Pixel-Kanten hat, dass man nur noch FSAA braucht ... DAS muss man dann wohl erst mal gesehen haben, bis man es glaubt.

Und ich überlege gerade wo ich mit meiner Titan X tatsächlich auf "Mittlere" Details zurückstellen muss.
Ich glaub, ich mach das nur bei Division-Schatten.
Die 1070er soll ja die Leistung einer Titan X haben.

Lieber zocke ich in 3840x1648 um auf mehr FPS zu kommen, falls es tatsächlich irgendwo mal haarig werden sollte.
Ihr müsst euch bei der Betrachtung eurer Probleme mal klar machen wie "stark" heutige Grakas sind.

Glaubst Du das es eine Kombination aus Grakas gibt, die 3xUHD-Monitore (um auf Dein 3-Monitor-Beispiel zurückzukommen) z.b. in GTA5 mit 60 FPS beglücken kann?
Macht mein Gespann aber, und nimmt das ganze dabei auch noch auf.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QoZdpHGrpPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaineanung (23. Mai 2016)

@HisN

Machen wir es kurz:
kann ich mit meiner GTX 570 und diesem Monitor noch BF4, Fallout 4 u.ä. spielen solange ich auf mein neues PC-System warte?
Und zwar so das es wenigstens für mittlere Details reicht?

Kann ich mit meiner zukünftigen GF 1070 die gleichen Spiele in hoher Qualität spielen? Es muss nicht max. Qualität sein aber sehr hohe?

Reichen die 60 Hz eines Dell UltraSharp U3415W ohne G-Sync für ein flüssiges 'glattes' Bild?
Wenn ja, dann mache ich nicht mehr lange rum und kaufe mir diesen Monitor.

Ich war (bin es immer noch) wegen den höheren Hz-Zahlen und G-Sync usw. der 'anderen' kleineren Monitore beeinflusst....und das macht mir sorgen.
Auf Amazon lese ich: wer einmal G-Sync hatte will nicht mehr weg.
Hier lese ich wer einmal in 4K >32" gespielt hat, will nie mehr weg. Beides zusammen sprengt mein Budget um das doppelte und jetzt weiß ich nicht in welche Richtung ich gehen soll...... ich dachte immer beim kauf eines Monitors werde ich nie in so eine 'Zwickmühle' geraten wie es im Falle der PC-Komponenten sein wird.... da habe ich mich aber extrem getäuscht. Es ist schlimmer...


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2016)

Fallout 4 ist streckenweise CPU-Limitiert. 
Auch in 4K

https://abload.de/img/fallout4_cpu_limittfj7o.jpg

Und ja, die Engine von Fallout 4 ist so STEINALT, da kann man fast Ultra-Details anlegen mit einer Graka, die eine ähnliche Leistung wie eine Titan X hat.
Es werden (je nach Settings) aber nicht immer 60 FPS sein.


BF4
Stemmt locker über 60 FPS in 4K. Die Engine ist doch inzwischen auch .... 3 Jahre alt und hat ein paar Generationen Grafikkarten erlebt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGixzSi2aXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Allerdings ist meine X schon ordentlich übertaktet. Ich schätze eine Stock1070 hat es schwer an sich ranzukommen. Allerdings weiß ja noch niemand was die leisten wird. Also will ich mich da auf nix festlegen. Ich hab keine Glaskugel. Ich kann Dir nur sagen was Hardware, die man kaufen kann leistet.


----------



## ElPiet (23. Mai 2016)

kaineanung schrieb:


> AOC C3583FQ, 35"
> 
> Hat die o.g. Auflösung, sehr gebogenes Display, 160 Hz, IPS-VA-Panel, Freesync (was mir ja nichts bringt da Nvidia-GraKa-Besitzer) usw.
> Ist in meinem Budgetrahmen und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.



Würde ich gar nicht weiter betrachten, da er nur FHD auflöst. 
Bin selber in einer ähnlichen Position wie du. Für mich persönlich kommt FHD nicht mehr in Frage. Ich selbst tendiere sehr stark zum Dell 21:9. 
WQHD ist mMn gerade der Sweet Spot zwischen Auflösung und Leistung. 4k schluckt wahnsinng viel Leistung und ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, auf 40" angenehm am Schreibtisch arbeiten oder zocken zu können.  Zumindest wenn ich mich im Laden 70 cm vor einen TV stelle macht das wenig Spaß. 
Da ich auch etwas in der Zwickmühle bin verfolge ich deinen Thread mit Interesse. Ich dachte mir ich teile meine bisherigen Überlegungen zu dem Thema


----------



## kaineanung (24. Mai 2016)

@ElPiet

Und zu was tendierst du so?


Ich habe noch einen gefunden der zumindest von den technischen Daten sich gut anhört:
LG 34UM94C
Kostenpunkt 570 EUR....
ist jedoch leider nicht curved.... aber hier sagte mal jemand das das total überschätzt ist.
Das wäre im Notfall eine Alternative.
Aber momentan zieht es mich sehr zum DELL UltraSharp U3415W.

Kann  mir jemand mal ein Monitor empfehlen der eben weniger auflöst (WQHD),  gebogen ist und entweder einiges weniger kostet oder nur weniger kostet  aber dafür mehr Hz oder G-Sync 'mitbringt'?


----------



## ElPiet (24. Mai 2016)

Ich tendiere auch zum Dell u3415w. Will die Kurve mal ausprobieren. Wurde hier auch empfohlen und schneidet bei Prad sehr gut ab


----------



## kaineanung (25. Mai 2016)

@ElPiet

Ich mache mir wegen den 'nur' 60 Hz etwas Sorgen.
Daher habei ch auch weitere Alternativen gesucht und den hier gefunden:
LG 34UC88-B

Im Heise-Preisvergleich kostet der nur ein paar Euronen mehr, bringt aber angeblich 75 Hz, eine viele größere Krümmung (1900/R statt 3000/R oder so ähnlich), FreeSync falls du ATI statt NVIDIA nutzt und der Rest ist nahezu identisch (USB 3.0 HUB, höhenverstellbar (sogar etwas größerer Spielraum), etwas weniger Stromverbrach usw.

Was hälst du (@all: ihr) von diesem Monitor?


----------



## ElPiet (25. Mai 2016)

Habe den auch gesehen und die Stats sind auch sehr interessant, finde zu dem allerdings keinerlei Reviews von daher ist es schon was risky für mich

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2016)

Vor allem da er bei den Händlern mit sofortiger Verfügbarkeit 200€ mehr kostet.


----------



## kaineanung (25. Mai 2016)

Der Monitor ist wohl noch nicht released. Bei manchen Händlern stand bei der Angabe zum Liefertermin ab 10. Juli. Es gab wohl Vorseriemodelle (für 'Tester') die der Eine oder Andere ergattern konnte (laut Amazon-Berwertung).
Kein Wunder das es noch keine Reviews zu diesem Modell gibt und das manche Händler jetzt ein Geschäft damit wittern die doch solche Vorserienexemplare ergattern konnten (davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus).

Aber die technischen Daten sind richtig gut wie ich finde. Wenn man den für 808 EUR bei Saturn kauft und die Aktion, welche bis zum Samstag läuft, mitnimmtm dann kostet er Effektiv 'nur' 720 EUR. Die Aktion bietet einen 11 EUR Gutschein pro 100 EUR Einkaufswert an. Runtergerechnet bei dem etwas teureren Angebot von 808 EUR = 88 EUR Gutschein = 720 EUR effektiver Kaufpreis.

Das ist doch mal ein Wort würde ich meinen.... oder seht ihr das anders?


----------



## kaineanung (25. Mai 2016)

Ich lese in irgendeinem englischsprachigem Forum Aussagen wie:
"Either you buy a G-Sync display or you sell your nVidia GPU. Nothing else will work."

Ich kenne zwar nicht den kompletten Kontext (will nicht von Anfang an lesen weil das ein sehr langer Thread ist), aber diese Aussage suggeriert ja etwas was ich nicht glaube.
Vorsichthalber frage ich lieber nach:

Ob ich nun ein GSync oder FreeSync-Monitor kaufe ist irrelevant und jeder der beiden Arten wird mit meiner NVIDIA funktionieren. Das Eine eben mit syncronisierten Frequenzen (Tearing beheben) und das Andere eben im konventioneller Art, richtig?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2016)

Gsync funktioniert nur ner Nvidia, richtig.
Bei nem Freesync und Nvidia könntest du normales Vsync nutzen.

Btw, mit deiner 570 funktioniert Gsync nicht.


----------



## kaineanung (26. Mai 2016)

@JoM79

Hauptsache ich kann den Monitor mit meiner zukünftigen GTX 1070 nutzen.
Und die 570er wird noch dieses Jahr, aber leider eher gegen Ende vom Jahr, getauscht wie auch der ganze PC da meiner doch in die Jahre gekommen ist.
(auch wenn bei mir noch immer alles funktioniert und ich auch jedes Spiel ordentlich spielen kann in FullHD.. vielleicht sind meine Ansprüche ja noch nicht so hoch bis ich was besseres erlebt habe..)

Irgendwann mal habe ich in diesem Thread gefragt ob ich noch irgendwie mit meiner 570er und diesem Monitor eine zeitlang über die Runden kommen werden kann. Irgendwer meinte das das gehen sollte... 
und wenn es irgendwie geht dann werde ich das noch aushalten.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2016)

Solange für es für dich ok ist, ist doch alles gut.


----------



## kaineanung (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

nach langem hin und her überlegen habe ich mich für den LG 34UC88-B entschieden.
Den gibt es bei Saturn für 809 EUR und wie oben erwähnt ist der knapp 200 EUR günstiger als bei anderen Händlern wie MM usw.
Und wenn man bis heute kauft gibt es dazu noch einen 88 EUR SATURN-Gutschein oben drauf. Das Spiel 'The Division' wird mit dem Monitor auch gratis geliefert sobald er da ist.

Was ich aber komisch finde ist: wenn man auf SATURN geht und dort den Monitor sucht bekommt man 2 Monitore des ein und desselben Monitors. Einen für 999 EUR und den anderen fpr 809 EUR. Wenn man über eine Preisvergleichsseite reinkommt dann landet man bei dem für 809 EUR. Ersterer (teurer) ist lieferbar, Letzterer noch nicht (Liefertermin unbekannt). Beide sind im Onlineshop und wenn man die Daten miteinander vergleicht ist der Text zwar geringfügig anders (beim teureren Monitor: manche Angaben fehlen / nicht bekannt o.ä.) die Daten aber letzendlich identisch. Modell identisch nur der Preis ist unterschiedlich.

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt keine 'alte Revision' gekauft wo noch bekannte Fehler/Kinderkrankheiten des Produktes enthalten sind oder der Gleichen?
Kennt sich da wer aus? Kann ich ich ruhig schlafen? Es sind immerhin 800 EUR für einen MONITOR. Das ist das Dreifache von dem was ich bisher ausgegeben habe für einen Monitor (habe erst 3x im Leben gekauft: 14" Sony CRT, 17" Sony CRT und 23" HP TFT).


----------



## ElPiet (29. Mai 2016)

Wenn er da ist,  dann Berichte mal bitte wie der so ist. Bin ziemlich gespannt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaineanung (29. Mai 2016)

Ja, werde ich machen. Könnte aber etwas dauern bis der da ist. Bei anderne Händlern schwanken die Lieferzeiten von 3 - 7 Wochen wie ich gesehen habe...
Aber ich werde berichten


----------



## kaineanung (30. Juni 2016)

@ElPiet

So, den Monitor habe ich vor 1 1/2 Wochen erhalten und nun ein wenig getestet.
Das Ding sieht gut aus. Bei 34" habei ch mir zwar vorgestellt das er noch ein wenig mehr 'imposanter' aussehen wird, aber dadurch das er ein Ultrawide ist, kommt das in der Höhe nicht ganz so zur geltung wie man zuerst bei 34" denkt.
Dennoch ist das ein riesiger Monitor der meinen ganzen PC-Tisch in der Breite einnimmt. Durch das ziemlich stark gebogene Display entsteht wirklich der eindruck man wäre vom Monitor umgeben. Jetzt nicht überdreht sich das Vorstellen, wenn man sich nach hinten lehnt, also etwas Abstand hält von dem Display, dann wirkt es nicht mehr so graviedernd.
Die Bildqualität ist absolut top. Ich habe keine Flecken, alles gleichmäßig beleuchtet und die Farben wirken sher 'satt'.
Was die Reaktionszeit angeht kann ich dir nichts dazu sagen. BF4 in dieser Auflösung k**kt bei mir natürlich ab. Ich habe nur eine GTX570. Daher kann ich dir zur Reaktionszeit gar nicht viel sagen. 
In gemächlicheren Spielen wie in Civilization 5 ist das Spielen aber sowas von genial. Ich bin sehr begeistert da man ziemlich weit hinauszoomen kann um eine großen Weltkartenausschnitt zu haben und trotzdem alles in 'gewohnter' Größe zu sehen. Klar, ist ja viel mehr Fläche vorhanden.
Doch Vorsicht bei diesen Großen Monitoren und Auflösungen: Die Hand/Maus muss viel größere Strecken 'zurücklegen' wenn man von einer Seite zur nächsten den Mauszeiger bewegen muss. Nach ein paar Stunden merkt man das auch... 

Jedenfalls bin ich glücklich für diesen Preis ein so tollen Monitor bekommen zu haben. Die Anschlüsse lassen keine Wünsche übrig. Das Design ist toll (nicht so toll wie bei den Predator-Teilen, aber viel besser als bei dem schlichten DELL) und die Stabilität sehr gut. Der Monitor nimmt viel Platz in der Breite ein (natürlich) aber in der Tiefe erstaunlicherweise nicht. Er ist ziemlich dünn und die Tiefe ist lediglich dem gebogenen Design geschuldet. Der Standfuß ragt auch nicht übermäßig vorne oder hinten raus. Und wenn dann hinten mehr als vorne.

Jetzt brauche ich eine neue Grafikkarte und da gehe ich in den anderen Forumsbereich


----------



## ElPiet (30. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Wird definitiv meine Entscheidung mit beeinflussen. Freut mich, dass du zufrieden bist 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

